# I want to know if my motherboard supports PCI-Express 2.0 x 16



## anshulsingh406 (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to know my motherboard support PCI-Express 2.0 x 16, because Now i am purchasing a graphic but i have no idea my supoort PCI -2.0 x 16 or not 

Please help me My motherboard details

American Megatrends Inc. G417710G
I have a Core 2 duo processor in my motherboard and support DDR3 RAM


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 15, 2013)

Google didn't bring anything up and to be truthful ive never heard of American Megatrends, can you post up a image of your motherboard?







This image may help you out though.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

American megatrends is in my bios info, on asus and asrock! 

look on your cpu z, mainboard and bios info. American megatrends inc.

think he is looking at wrong info


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> American megatrends is in my bios info, on asus and asrock!
> 
> look on your cpu z, mainboard and bios info. American megatrends inc.
> 
> think he is looking at wrong info



yes completely forgot about cpu-z, it can be downloaded from TPU's mainpage


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2013)

American megatrends is the Bios maker (makes ami bios among others) itself, not the manufacturer.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

thought I saw it everytime I boot up in my life haha


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thought I saw it everytime I boot up in my life haha



not here  it does ring a bell now but i only ever see the bios screen when i need to modify it an then im too busy staring at the bottom of the screen trying to remember which button i press


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, we need the mobo model... not the bios.

But your information can be easily fond in CPUz.


----------



## anshulsingh406 (Apr 15, 2013)

*This is the Image of my motherborad PCI portion*


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

You are not getting it..  We need to know the make/model of the motherboard. You can find this information out by Downloading CPUz and posting a picture of the mainboard tab.


----------



## anshulsingh406 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks for the siftware CPUz*

Heres the details of motherboard - 

Model - Guso G4x + ICH7 Series Motherboard
Chipest - Intel G41
Manufcaturer - LORD Electronics CO. LTD


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 15, 2013)

download this, run it
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html  and post a picture like this


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> You are not getting it..  We need to know the make/model of the motherboard. You can find this information out by Downloading CPUz and posting a picture of the mainboard tab.



That was my bad, the op was following my ill advice, i assumed it would be a larger picture of the board so we could see make/model printed on it


----------



## anshulsingh406 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Screenshots*

Here the Screenshot of CPUz


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Never heard of that brand, LOL...

That said, the G41 chipset is PCIe2.0.


----------



## anshulsingh406 (Apr 15, 2013)

*thnks*



anshulsingh406 said:


> Here the Screenshot of CPUz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50825&stc=1&d=1366034868




That means its support PCIE 2.0 x16


----------



## anshulsingh406 (Apr 15, 2013)

anshulsingh406 said:


> That means its support PCIE 2.0 x16



Please also tell me this motherboard support this Graphic card or not
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2013)

anshulsingh406 said:


> Please also tell me this motherboard support this Graphic card or not
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card



Yes it will run that at 100% potential... Ok maybe 99 because of a billion other factors.
It will run minesweeper and maybe diablo II. You into Contra or Metal slug? It will run those.


----------



## LDNL (Apr 15, 2013)

It does and heres a 3dmark run with a AMD 7750 and the same motherboard


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 15, 2013)

anshulsingh406 said:


> Please also tell me this motherboard support this Graphic card or not
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card



please do yourself a favor and dont buy that card, its extremely weak; at the lowest go for a 6670, 7750 and better or search the second hand market.(there are tons of gpus below $50 and a couple times better than a gt610)
...and BTW pcie are backwards compatible so any pcie card would run in any pcie slot.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh Lord! Electronics! Funny brand.  

Stay away from GT610. If you want to game on medium settings on 1080p on a small budget get the 7750. Or for some more money the 7770.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2013)

Frick said:


> American megatrends is the Bios maker (makes ami bios among others) itself, not the manufacturer.


Yeah, they haven't made motherboards since the early 1990s.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Never heard of that brand, LOL...
> 
> That said, the G41 chipset is PCIe2.0.



Actually, it's PCI-e 1.1, unlike the better P45 or X48 chipsets. http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/chipsets/mainstream-chipsets/g41-express-chipset.html

It will still support most PCI-e 2.0/3.0 cards, though.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Oops.. my bad on that! I thought G41 was still PCIe2.0. That is a shame...


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Oops.. my bad on that! I thought G41 was still PCIe2.0. That is a shame...



For a GT 610 it's still more than enough.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 15, 2013)

dude. what on earth is that manufacturer


----------



## arvind445 (Mar 28, 2014)

I am thinking of buying this graphic card will my motherboard will support. i am giving the link for the graphic card and uploading my motherboards cpu-z specs
Link- http://www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidi...=b_1&ref=4e0dd9bf-77f8-47d0-9706-0412c581efbe

 With this motherboard


----------



## xrM (Mar 28, 2014)

arvind445 said:


> I am thinking of buying this graphic card will my motherboard will support. i am giving the link for the graphic card and uploading my motherboards cpu-z specs
> Link- http://www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidi...=b_1&ref=4e0dd9bf-77f8-47d0-9706-0412c581efbe
> View attachment 55785 With this motherboard


Intel P35 does not support PCI-E 2.0 but they're all backwards compatible. I use a PCI-E 2.0 graphics card with a 1.1 board too.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2014)

G41 only supports PCI-E 1.1. Not that you can't use PCI-E 2.0 cards in it, but they'll run at 1.1. I've heard of issues with 1.1 cards running on 3.0 slots because of how the PCI-E link is initiated (I guess it's a bit slower on 1.1,) but I don't know about the opposite way around running a 3.0 card on 1.1. You don't even need to know the motherboard model number to figure that one out though. This is before the PCI-E root complex (or even the memory controller for that matter) made its way to Intel CPUs, so just looking up the MCH would tell you what the chipset supports.
Source


----------

